# Fat Burners?



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of using more supplements in my diet so that I can actually feel comfortable taking off my shirt at the beach sometime this summer. I'm thinking of incorporating flax-seed oil into my diet and some kind of fat burner. Can anyone recommend a good fat burner? I don't have much experience with supplements like this, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

nothing LEGAl beats the good ole ephedrine/caffeine stack...go to walgreens and ask them for bronkaid(it contains ephedrine) you will have to show id...then buy some caffeine pills...take 50 mgs ephedrine and around 120 mgs of caffeine and it works wonder for fat loss, increased focus, energy, appetite suppression...


----------



## klaput (Aug 24, 2009)

hemp seeds > flax seeds imo


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

belfort said:


> nothing LEGAl beats the good ole ephedrine/caffeine stack...go to walgreens and ask them for bronkaid(it contains ephedrine) you will have to show id...then buy some caffeine pills...take 50 mgs ephedrine and around 120 mgs of caffeine and it works wonder for fat loss, increased focus, energy, appetite suppression...


Is there a comedown from that at all? How often would you take it??? I love caffeine, but It seems that It has to be in my system all day for me not to doze off mid afternoon ish.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think fat burners are good when youre nearing a low body fat % and want to get rid of some extra fat. imo


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

STKinTHEmud said:


> I'm thinking of using more supplements in my diet so that I can actually feel comfortable taking off my shirt at the beach sometime this summer. I'm thinking of incorporating flax-seed oil into my diet and some kind of fat burner. Can anyone recommend a good fat burner? I don't have much experience with supplements like this, so any help would be appreciated.


fat burners are a waste of money.

there is one thing and one thing only that results in fat loss - consuming less calories than you burn.

you can achieve this by exercise and eating the right amount of calories. so why do you need fat burners.

fat burners are a waste of money honestly. you are paying for something to reach a goal that you can reach without the fat burners.

most fat burners also send you wild int he 1st 5 days of taking them - you feel shaky, on edge, anxious, hypo and you cant sleep

if somebody was to offer me a product that picks my dirty socks up off the floor for me my replay would be ''why would i want to spend my hard earned cash on that when i can pick my socks up myslef for free ''


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I would guess that 99% of so called fat burners are a scam, but I do believe that caffeine and/or ephedrine will raise your metabolism temporarily.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Dont ingest those pieces of garbage.
Want to burn fat? It's simple, if you really want it:

1)Eat right.
2)Cardio, every day.
3)Lift weights, 3 times a week.

These are listed in order of importance, but all 3 of them together will kick fat's ***...


----------



## belfort (May 3, 2009)

its quite obvious most of these people on this board have not taken a truly effective fat burner like the ephedrine/caffeine stack..sure, it has side effects and there IS a comedown but i have found the positives outweigh the negatives...you CANNOT take it every single day or else tolerance and the good effects disappear..the added intensity and focus of the ECA stack is not comparable to anything else on the market either...the added energy and 'pep in your step' is a huge tool in producing results...


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

Look into Tonalin CLA.

It's not a 'fat burner' but it does promote fat loss and lean muscle mass. You should read about it online then make your decision.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

socially inept said:


> fat burners are a waste of money.
> 
> there is one thing and one thing only that results in fat loss - consuming less calories than you burn.
> 
> ...


I agree to disagree. A fat burner like Ephedrine can help boost energy as well a help you reduce fat a lot quicker than without them. But I totally agree with you that I believe it's a waste of money and can be achieved without supplements if you are patient and be smart about it.

Here are two ways to burn fat quickly:

1. Take a back-pack. Put a 20 pounds worth of weight in there to start. Walk fast or run. Or if you want to be hardcore, buy or build one of weight sleds that'll hold plates and drag that around. It'll build a lot of lower body strength and core strength as well.

2. Work on sprinting, exerting maximum effort and speed in a short period of time. Work on this for 20-30 minutes, you should be dying from exhaustion. In the long run, it'll boost your quickness and speed.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Relora, forskolin, coconut oil,


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> Look into Tonalin CLA.
> 
> It's not a 'fat burner' but it does promote fat loss and lean muscle mass. You should read about it online then make your decision.


cla is the ONLY product i would ever consider using for fat fat loss , but even still i dont think its necessary.

if i had money to burn i would probably include CLA in my healthy diet and exercise plan for fat loss , but if you aint got money to burn its not worth it as you can achieve the results you want without it


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

socially inept said:


> cla is the ONLY product i would ever consider using for fat fat loss , but even still i dont think its necessary.
> 
> if i had money to burn i would probably include CLA in my healthy diet and exercise plan for fat loss , but if you aint got money to burn its not worth it as you can achieve the results you want without it


definitely. nothing is more important than hard work. i think CLA will just give you an extra boost. i've been taking it for a week or so. It says results usually start being noticeable after the 1st month so we'll see!


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

hiimnotcool said:


> definitely. nothing is more important than hard work. i think CLA will just give you an extra boost. i've been taking it for a week or so. It says results usually start being noticeable after the 1st month so we'll see!


How often do you take it? How much does a bottle cost? Can you get it at a store like GNC?


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

ShawnnyK said:


> How often do you take it? How much does a bottle cost? Can you get it at a store like GNC?


I take 1 pill 3 times a day and it's like 14-15 dollars for a months supply. Once you get to the place you want to be I think you can discontinue use so really you'd only have to use it one or two months if you just have a bit of extra fat to get rid of.

You can get it anywhere. Anywhere that sells supplements. I got mine at a grocery store.


----------



## Ash09 (Apr 27, 2009)

DNP is probably the best "fat burner" available, not that I'd reccomend it as such.


----------

